# how to hang a floating shelf



## hubaseball02 (Nov 24, 2007)

I made a floating shelf and did not think about how I was going to hang it from the wall once finished. Does anyone have any ideas or photos they could share? Or is there are fastner that would work. 
Thanks


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if this will help you or not, but there was some questions about this a while back. Try reading through this thread and see if it helps.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/ideas-pleases-shelving-6141/
Ken


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

If you are finished with the self this may not help. I have seen it done where you use a 2x4 cleat mounted to the wall. The back of the self has a recess in that the cleat slides into and the self is screwed to it. doing it that way it is a true floating shelf, no hangers visible. The only thing about doing it that way, is that you will have to make the shelf thicker. Another way you could do it is chamfering two pieces of 1x2 and attaching to the wall and the back of the shelf. I hope all this makes sense and helps


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I am a fan of keyhole slots.. I did a fair amount of experimenting with them. I had to make a jig with a guide bushing for my router.. I'll see if I can find the link to the last shelf I made, it just hangs there and you can't see how it's attached... I made mine 18inches apart on center(wonder why)...


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Found it.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/latest-project-7545/ Obviously the only part that pertains to you is the back of it.


----------



## gentleman jim (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, check out ebay for floating shelf brackets, you should find some in there )


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Look here


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

I've got a couple of shelfs that are hung with brackets similar to these... very simple design.










http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=149041&FamilyID=21000


----------



## creeker46 (Jan 5, 2009)

This might not work since you already have the shelf built, but my method for making floating shelves is to make a box the size that I want my shelf but leave the back of the box off. I cut a strip of wood that fits snug in the opening on the back of the shelf and attach it to the wall. The shelf slides onto that and I nail it throught the top and bottom. That may be clear as mud so here is a sketchup


----------



## Jeff1026 (Feb 5, 2009)

might be a good idea to rout the back out. you would have to do a stop dado. this needs to be deep enough where a cleat could be inserted in the dado.attatch the cleat to a stud in the wall. slip your shelf over it and use a couple brads to hold it.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

*My version*

I made this shelf from scraps a while back. Similar to the picture frame hanger below.


----------

